# New Cage Bedding Adventure - 6 Month Review



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

jlhummel said:


> A while ago I got really frustrated with using fleece as bedding. I wanted to share my experiences with a new type of bedding (for me anyway) in case others might find it useful.
> 
> My girls were super nest builders. No one in the cage could have nice things because anything put into the cage immediately became shredded to be added to the already ENORMOUS pile of nesting material. I tried every which way to entertain them thinking it was a matter of them being bored...I tried switching it out more often (too smelly?) less often (not smelly enough?) tacked down (want to move it?) free floating (want to burrow?) with and without burrow boxes/litter pans....nope, nope, nope, nope, and double nope, nothing worked. After several months and many many dollars spent on fleece bedding I decided enough was enough. I found one thread talking about using borris mats and went on an adventure to research and explore alternative bedding.
> 
> ...


----------

